# Help With some Goggles



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Goggles at Sierra Trading Post

When you sign up, you'll also get an additional 35% off. Plenty of good options there.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

For that price range I like the goggles that Von Zipper have. They are pretty affordable and durable. They do a good job at keeping stuff out and letting me see now. My wife uses my pair from two seasons ago and she loves them. She keeps on putting off the oakley air brake


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been looking at the Electric Eg2 and Eg2.5. But you guys know best!


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Runner Dude 14 said:


> Anyone else?


Got the EG2s recently and love them. Comofortable and excellent field of vision.


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

blackbeard said:


> Got the EG2s recently and love them. Comofortable and excellent field of vision.



How do they deal with fogging? I heard they fog pretty bad.

Also I've found them on ebay for 60-$90. Are those real?


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

Runner Dude 14 said:


> How do they deal with fogging? I heard they fog pretty bad.
> 
> Also I've found them on ebay for 60-$90. Are those real?


Obviously I can't speak for anyone else, but my EG2 goggles have never fogged. The coldest I've used them in is probably around -20 celcius.


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay sweet, I've got to order them so ill order them now. 

New Electric EG2 Mirrored Wide Angle Mens Ski Snowboard Goggles 2013 MSRP$160 | eBay

Is that legit?


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

Runner Dude 14 said:


> Okay sweet, I've got to order them so ill order them now.
> 
> New Electric EG2 Mirrored Wide Angle Mens Ski Snowboard Goggles 2013 MSRP$160 | eBay
> 
> Is that legit?


Looks legit to me. Seller has good feedback and lots of it. Price seems to be what a good sale price would be at a local shop, it's not abnormally low.


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

hoqay said:


> Looks legit to me. Seller has good feedback and lots of it. Price seems to be what a good sale price would be at a local shop, it's not abnormally low.



Alright sweet, thanks so much for the help. I'm thinking the Parker white Pro for my brother and then the Singularity or Combat Rock for me. Any opinions?


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

Went to buy them, told my brother they were $100, and he wants something that's cheaper. Is there anything that you guys can think of that is worth it?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Goggles | evo outlet

Goggles | Steep & Cheap

or something


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

You could easily get a pair of new oakley crowbars or oakley slices for cheap since those models have been out for years.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Runner Dude 14 said:


> How do they deal with fogging? I heard they fog pretty bad.


Hi,

The EG2's do get a bad rap for fogging. It is likely more due to the fact that this is a large goggle and as such it has a lot of foam. Wet foam (in combination with certain temp and humidity conditions) fogs goggles. This is universal to all goggles and even the best antifog, venting, membrane ports, etc. will not fix the issue. Once your foam is soaked, your goggles are fogged. Goggles with a lot of foam suffer the worst from this.

Put your goggles up on a snowy or wet beanie/helmet and in the right (wrong?) temperatures and you are asking to fog. That is fairly easy to avoid. Also, dry your goggles outside of the bag or case when not in use. It is tempting to store goggles in those cool cases but don't do it (at least until they are 100% dry). Give them room to breathe and they will dry fully and fog less. Anti-Microbial, Anti-Funk foam is great stuff and it helps but it is no match for a zero airflow goggle case (AKA stink factory).


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

So I'm looking at the Dragon Apx, Smith Io, Electric Eg2, or anything else? Opinions


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Used Ski & Snowboard Goggles & Replacement Lenses | GearTrade.com


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

I wear dragon apx. My favorite goggle. Comfortable and I like the lenses also


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

I really like the lenses. Where's the best place to find those?


----------



## d3cept (Dec 14, 2013)

Runner Dude 14 said:


> So I'm looking at the Dragon Apx, Smith Io, Electric Eg2, or anything else? Opinions


The evo link posted above and backcountry's outlet has some goggles in the price range you are looking for.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Love the eg2. I have seen them go for as little as $60 on Whiskey Militia, but they're usually like $85 on there which is still a good deal. 
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Sitka Trestle Pullover Sweatshirt - Women's - $29.99 - 62% off


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't see any goggles on there... haha


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

After looking I thought that if I want to go with the Eg2 for $99 I might as well get the Dragon Apx right here:

Dragon apx 2014 Goggles Jet Red Ionized Bonus Lens Ski Snowboard New | eBay

or

Dragon apx 2014 Goggles Rasta Red Ionized Bonus Lens Ski Snowboard New | eBay


They appear to be the same?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Runner Dude 14 said:


> After looking I thought that if I want to go with the Eg2 for $99 I might as well get the Dragon Apx right here:
> 
> Dragon apx 2014 Goggles Jet Red Ionized Bonus Lens Ski Snowboard New | eBay
> 
> ...


are u color blind?

if you are, then yea.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Runner Dude 14 said:


> After looking I thought that if I want to go with the Eg2 for $99 I might as well get the Dragon Apx right here:


Yeah those are good ones too.



snowklinger said:


> are u color blind?
> 
> if you are, then yea.


Lol :eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

sorry I didn't really explain my question there. I wasn't sure if they're different goggles with the same stock photo. One is rasta red and the other is jet red. It doesn't appear to be different.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

one of em smokes more pot, you can tell by the smell.


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

got it haha,

so of the following, all of which fit the lenses I need. Which design looks the best in your guy's opinion?

Dragon apx 2014 Goggles Jet Red Ionized Bonus Lens Ski Snowboard New | eBay

Dragon apx 2014 Goggles Jet Green Ionized Bonus Lens Ski Snowboard New | eBay

Dragon apx 2014 Goggles Jet Stealth with Jet Polarized Lens Ski Snowboard New | eBay

Dragon apx Goggles Blue Woodgrain with Blue Steel Lens Ski Snowboard New | eBay


----------



## d3cept (Dec 14, 2013)

The ones that match my pants


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well alright, I'm thinking the red because they come with a yellow lens for lower light.


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just ordered the Green Ionized!


----------



## Runner Dude 14 (Jan 1, 2014)

so my brother wants to know what is better, smith I/O or the Dragon apx?


----------

